# Breeds that stink, breeds that don't..



## cjb

Obviously, some individual dogs smell more than others and odor is affected by health, cleanliness, environment, diet etc. however... some breeds just seem to smell more strongly than others. 

Which do and which don't, in your experience?

Both of our mastiffs had a very strong, musky dog odor no matter what. One was in tact, one neutered so it doesn't seem to have made much of a difference. Our Dane smelled way less than the mastiffs but more than the Collies, GSD and the sheltie that we have now.

I have been around weimeraners and a few terriers that didn't seem to smell much at all. I think the strongest smelling dogs I've met have been newfies and cockers spaniels and assume that is because of the oily, water resistant coat.

All that said - puppies smell wonderful!


----------



## Honorine

Any mastiff breed smells to me, Rottweilers in particular hit me wrong. Any breed with a hairy face and big drippy eyes can really stink, Shih Tzus come to mind. I've smelled Labs that just had some funky unique Labrador scent, very distinctive, worse after they have been swimming. Chow Chows often don't smell too good, could be because of all that coat and many seem to have skin problems. Often it seems to me that short coated dogs smell more than long coated, my husky was scentless, never smelled, and shelties aren't too bad either.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Yorkshire Terriers have a definite smell. I suspect that it is their oily skin.

When we had two, I'd just brush them, keep their hair shortish and bathe them every two to three weeks.


----------



## lasergrl

Breeds that stink often, newfies, saints, bloodhounds (lots of hounds actually).

Mostly from the nasty yeast in their ears or bacteria from the sloppery mouth.


----------



## Texasgirl

When we had our malamute mix he did not stink.


----------



## Wolf Flower

Cocker spaniels get first place for the smelliest breed, if they aren't kept well-groomed. Basset hounds, bulldogs, and Newfoundlands are tied for second. Some shih tzus have eye problems, and their eye discharge can smell really vile. 

Anything with wrinkles tends to smell bad (Bulldog, Shar Pei).

Anything that drools (Mastiff, Newfoundland, many hound breeds) tends to smell bad.

Anything with long, droopy ears smells bad, especially if they are hairy ears (cockers, bassets).

Of course, any dog that grows hair continuously (poodles, shih tzus, cockers, some terriers) that isn't regularly groomed, is going to smell like something dead.

Labs definitely do have a musky odor, especially if they've been in the water a lot. Goldens can have the same problem, but usually not quite the same as labs.

Least smelly breeds:

Northern breeds such as Huskies tend to have a self-cleaning coat, so they're less smelly.

Sighthounds such as Whippets.

My Akbash dog hasn't had a bath in about a year, yet he still doesn't have much of a doggy odor to him.

Smooth coated dogs like smooth terriers and Dobermans.

I've heard that Basenji clean themselves like cats and have very little odor, but I've never smelled a Basenji.


----------



## Minelson

I only notice a smell when there is an infection, teeth issues or ear problems. Or when they are fed regular Diamond Dog food. Of course if a dog has just been in a river or running in a stockyard, skunked...there will be that smell. At the clinic where I work we know when a dog is fed Diamond right when we walk into the room. Just like we can smell a smoker when we walk into the room. (but I would rather smell the Diamond dog food smell lol). Of course my dogs don't stink... Neither do my goats.


----------



## bstuart29

Wolf Flower said:


> Cocker spaniels get first place for the smelliest breed, if they aren't kept well-groomed. Basset hounds, bulldogs, and Newfoundlands are tied for second. Some shih tzus have eye problems, and their eye discharge can smell really vile.
> 
> Anything with wrinkles tends to smell bad (Bulldog, Shar Pei).
> 
> Anything that drools (Mastiff, Newfoundland, many hound breeds) tends to smell bad.
> 
> Anything with long, droopy ears smells bad, especially if they are hairy ears (cockers, bassets).
> 
> Of course, any dog that grows hair continuously (poodles, shih tzus, cockers, some terriers) that isn't regularly groomed, is going to smell like something dead.
> 
> Labs definitely do have a musky odor, especially if they've been in the water a lot. Goldens can have the same problem, but usually not quite the same as labs.
> 
> Least smelly breeds:
> 
> Northern breeds such as Huskies tend to have a self-cleaning coat, so they're less smelly.
> 
> Sighthounds such as Whippets.
> 
> My Akbash dog hasn't had a bath in about a year, yet he still doesn't have much of a doggy odor to him.
> 
> Smooth coated dogs like smooth terriers and Dobermans.
> 
> I've heard that Basenji clean themselves like cats and have very little odor, but I've never smelled a Basenji.


 I put put beagals in this category also, we raised them when I was little and felt they smelled pretty good. This is one of the reaons I feel it's a bad idea to keep them in the house.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

9 times out of 10 when I smell a dog I can ask the owners what they feed and I get dog chow, old roy or benniful or like corn filled dog foods, science diet is another culprite


----------



## Ruby

At certain times Luigi has a musky odor, so did Max. I think it is a schnauzer thing. Peanut sometime will have an odor but mostly not unless she's been playing hard. Honey don't have an odor but she has very short hair. Her and Peanut has a breath problem. Always has even when they were tiny 8wk. old puppies. They never did have puppie breath.


----------



## Caitedid

My Aussie doesn't smell too bad, and his coat seems to shed most dirts/manure. OTOH the business partner's lab always reeks.


----------



## Shygal

Our Golden stinks, but the sheltie doesn't. We had a schnauzer/terrier mix that my dad took, he stinks bad!


----------



## COSunflower

Neither my Mastiff mix or my heeler mix smell but my little pug does. I have to keep her skin and wrinkles VERY clean and she seems to have a kind of oily hair. Minelson, why does Diamond dog food make dogs smell??? I just bought a bag a few weeks ago that has no corn, wheat or soy and has Chondroiten (sp?) for large dogs joints in it. It has been better with their allergies but they don't like the taste very well.


----------



## cjb

I didn't know if i would get any response or if you all would think I was nuts for asking 

I've never heard of anyone choosing a particular breed because of a better smell but I think I might  I LOVE Mastiffs and Danes but the former really do smell strong, IMO. 

Actually, I don't remember my GSD having a bad smell, nor the collie or sheltie so maybe herding breeds don't for some reason?

I knew a standard poodle that smelled horrific!


----------



## longshadowfarms

Cannon_Farms said:


> 9 times out of 10 when I smell a dog I can ask the owners what they feed and I get dog chow, old roy or benniful or like corn filled dog foods, science diet is another culprite


Could be the culprit sometimes, but we've always fed good quality food and have had some that stink, some that don't. The worst of our Labs had a really soft coat, plus she loved to swim and was NEVER dry. She really stunk. Our Basset though takes the cake, and it isnt' just the ears. She turns yellow between her shoulder blades after a few weeks out of the bath. :run: My Pyrs were drooly but I don't think I ever had one that stunk as bad as this Basset, or that one Lab for that matter. :yuck: Never, ever another hound for me! My Lab has terrible allergies and he doesn't really stink any worse than any other Lab we've had.


----------



## lauriej57

My boxers don't smell, and they only get a bath about once a year. It's recommended to not bathe them because it takes away the natural oils that their short coat needs. If they've been out in the rain, they will have a bit of an odor until they dry off, but otherwise, they don't have any of that normal doggy odor.


----------



## SageLady

My corgi, chihuahua and pug all smell pretty good, although the pug smells like Fritos or corn chips to me sometimes, and his ears get smelly if they're not cleaned often enough. I have to clean his face wrinkles daily. They all 3 get a good bath about every couple months with some wonderful smelling doggie shampoo. Leaves a good scent on them.....
My dearly beloved shelties now passed on never smelled bad either except at the end of summer when they were really needing a bath. I took them to the groomers every 3 months for coat trimming and bathing. Now I do my other little dogs grooming at home - they are easy since they don't have the long hair that my shelties did.


----------



## steff bugielski

I have heard that husky type dogs have had the smell bred out of them. They lived with the dogs in such close quarters that the smell had to go.


----------



## georgiaattitude

My Bailey, Nine year old shih tzu, doesn't stink. Smells like baby powder and baby lotion. Been using it on him every day since I had him during his daily grooming. The hubby, different story. jk


----------



## jordan

For the bulk of dogs that stink, I would probably blame the diet :yuck:
My Spanish Mastiffs have no smell (I do not include outside influences such as skunk, rain or dead things) and with the exception of those instances, have not been bathed since they were pups. My 3 1/2 year old female has never been bathed since the day after she arrived from overseas. They have wrinkle, heavy dewlaps, drool and have a thicker coat, but all are fed raw diets from the time they begin eating solids.
Even my male that was housed in the buck pasture, never smelled as bad as he should have (all things considered ) 
Lois


----------



## Wolf Flower

Diet definitely can play a role in how a dog smells. If the dog is allergic to corn and he eats cheap corn-rich kibble, his skin will itch, and he'll chew himself raw, his ears will become inflamed. His breath will probably smell awful as well.

My dogs eat Kirkland chicken and rice kibble, which is made by Diamond, and they don't really smell unless they've rolled in something. I know Diamond makes other types of kibble which may be cheaper.


----------



## longshadowfarms

Wolf Flower said:


> Diet definitely can play a role in how a dog smells. If the dog is allergic to corn and he eats cheap corn-rich kibble, his skin will itch, and he'll chew himself raw, his ears will become inflamed. His breath will probably smell awful as well.
> 
> My dogs eat Kirkland chicken and rice kibble, which is made by Diamond, and they don't really smell unless they've rolled in something. I know Diamond makes other types of kibble which may be cheaper.


Many of the Diamond products do contain corn. That was what caused the deaths of so many dogs a few years ago. Mine were on Diamond Lamb and Rice and I still lost 3 prematurely and the Lab we have now was also poisoned but survived.


----------



## Maura

I think some dogs are prone to smell more, but a dog should not stink. Dogs who smell because of ear infections need to either have the hair pulled out of the ears (cocker spaniels, poodles) or change their diet to one that agrees better with them.


----------



## Minelson

SageLady said:


> My corgi, chihuahua and pug all smell pretty good, although the pug smells like Fritos or corn chips to me sometimes,


This is so funny! I have always called Shep Frito Feet because I swear his feet smell like fritos. Only in the morning. He would be laying in bed with me and I would pick up his foot and smell it and say "FritoFeet!!!" and it would make him so happy LOL!!! :happy:


----------



## SageLady

Minelson said:


> This is so funny! I have always called Shep Frito Feet because I swear his feet smell like fritos. Only in the morning. He would be laying in bed with me and I would pick up his foot and smell it and say "FritoFeet!!!" and it would make him so happy LOL!!! :happy:


:cute::smiley-laughing013:

Gotta love dogs that smell like fritos!!


----------



## mekasmom

Hairless dogs-- really hairless dogs like xolo-- smell like sweaty feet. You have to bathe them three or four times a week, but that's fairly easy. Cresteds that have more hair aren't as sweaty smelling.


----------



## cathleenc

I never bathe our dogs - unless they've rolled in something dead - and I can't say that they ever stink. Mostly herding breeds but one german shep/akita mix.

I did foster a basset once and she stunk!


----------



## Strange Bear

My Beagle mix doesn't smell. Her collar though does smell like hound. 
I also had an English Setter who didn't smell.


----------



## dbarjacres

My Aussie NEVER smells, we bathe him maybe once a year, more if he's naughty and gets into something.

Our GSDs never smelled either. Even for them always being our "outside" farm dogs. We currently have a GSD and a Bernese Mtn. outside and neither smell, good self cleaning coats too - same for Aussies.

My Cavaliers have a bit of an odor. Think it's due to the long heavy ears and smaller mouths.


----------



## Molly Mckee

Our Westies don't smell--unless they roll in something! And because of their size they are easy to wash. To be fair none of the big dogs smell either, 3 Goldens, a GSD, Dobie, and a Springer. They are rescues, once they were cleaned up and feed right, no problems. I think many dogs have smell problems that are second to another problem--ears, poor grooming, feed, or something else.


----------



## Beaners

One of our dogs is a stinker. It doesn't matter what we feed him. He just smells more strongly than other dogs. His coat reminds me of a sharpei without the wrinkles. It has that bristle-like slightly oily feel to it. He doesn't drool. His ears are clean. It isn't his breath. The whole dog smells.  He gives me the most awful, miserable look when I bathe him, and it's getting to be that time again.

Our other dog just smells like a dog. I can smell her, but it's only overwhelming when she's gotten wet recently.

We have two dogs and four cats in a small house. If it weren't for scented candles and plug-in air fresheners, I don't think anyone would be willing to visit us.

Kayleigh


----------



## JMx4

I have been owned by a blue ACD for the last 4 years, who has never had a bath. She just doesn't smell. I work as a vet tech and my co-workers are always laughing at me when I tell clients that I never bathe my dogs. Why bother when they dont smell at all. I also am a firm believer in them smelling bad when fed bad food. I have been feeding Tractor Supply's brand for the last year or so. No corn or soy and 6 Chihuahuas and the Heeler do great on it.


----------



## Maura

*******, what do you feed them? Switching food may not make a difference if it's the same quality food.


----------



## Beaners

We've done a little bit of everything. Most of the time we feed a raw diet that is mainly rabbit with some chicken, pork and beef thrown in on occasion. It's good stuff, and he still stinks. He's eaten cheap food on occasion (I have yet to explain the nuances of dog food selection to my husband) and the smell is only slightly worse but not much different. He's been on specialty-type kibble like Natural Balance without change. 

Other people consider me picky about what I'm willing to feed my dogs. I'm not switching between stuff that's on the same region on the spectrum. I guess I've got a particularly smelly dog. I'm just thankful that neither of these dogs pass gas.

Kayleigh


----------



## Vicki2x2

I have read several times that Viszla's do not have dog odor and that they are very cat like. I do not have much experience with them, but have heard it and read it. 

Another odor problem with a lot of dogs is their teeth, small dogs especially tend to have bad teeth.


----------



## cjb

Hmm... I do have to wonder if, for those that say "my dog doesn't smell" - would their families and friends agree?  I think that we sometimes become immune to our own animals' odor. I wish I would!


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Papillons have a very pleasant body odor, and it their skin odor, not all the frou-frou shampoo. 

My Scottish Deerhounds had no odor. Except if you put your nose into their coat, you could smell the oil off of people's hands, because everyone who got close had to touch them.

My Leonbergers were not smelly. Event though they are very large and hairy, many people with dog allergies do not react to a Leonberger.

The German Shepherds weren't noticeably smelly, but their bedding would eventually smell doggy and need washing. 

I suspect that bad odors with dogs tend to be ear inflammation, impacted anal glands, dirty teeth, skin problems, or urine on the coat. Although, some of the terriers have a reputation of strong body odor.


----------



## Molly Mckee

Believe me my DH and SIL have the best noses in the country, and they do not keep their opinions to themselves. If they could smell the dogs, they would say so!


----------



## goto10

I like this topic because I am always thinking about which dogs I have, stink. I have a hound ( a pointer mix) and he stinks. I think those sleek hounds are just oilier because their hair is so short and makes more contact with the skin. 

I had a black lab and she stunk. 

I have a labradoodle and he has no smell at all. I think it must be the poodle genes. He doesn't have the wooly continuously growing poodle coat, he has a shaggy lab coat, he sheds like crazy but still has absolutely no smell. 

my mom has a cockapoo which does have the poodle hair and he has this raw egg smell and so does her yorkie poodle mix. I'm not sure if that's a small dog thing?


----------

